# panel beater/car sprayer



## diamond gem (Jan 31, 2009)

hi me and my hubby and our 3 children ages 12 10 and 4 are thinking of moving out to cyprus my husbands trade is a panel beater which he has been doin for the past 15 yrs i was wondering is there much needed work out there for a panel beater.i would be glad for any imformation on relocating to cyprus thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

diamond gem said:


> hi me and my hubby and our 3 children ages 12 10 and 4 are thinking of moving out to cyprus my husbands trade is a panel beater which he has been doin for the past 15 yrs i was wondering is there much needed work out there for a panel beater.i would be glad for any imformation on relocating to cyprus thanks.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Before you make any decisions I would recommend that you read as many of the threads on the Cyprus forum as you can regarding work and schooling.
The short version for you is this.
The two eldest children would probably need to go to the private schools which will cost you around 14,000euros per year. Extra scholling for the younger one if they go to local schools will be necessary for them to learn greek and that also wont be cheap.
So before you even start to pay bills and feed yourselves you will need going on for 20,000euros.
Your husband will never be able to earn anywhere near the amount of money as a panel beater as he does in the UK, even assuming he manages to get a job at all.
Please take time to read the threads on this forum.
regards veronica


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

diamond gem said:


> hi me and my hubby and our 3 children ages 12 10 and 4 are thinking of moving out to cyprus my husbands trade is a panel beater which he has been doin for the past 15 yrs i was wondering is there much needed work out there for a panel beater.i would be glad for any imformation on relocating to cyprus thanks.


Cyprus has very high level of car ownership & extremely low driving standards. Therefore there is plenty of work for car body repairs. 
Setting up a business is quite a pain, & you will need advice from solicitor and/or accountant. Once you are up & running your main problem will be upset Cypriots complaining about your success.
Go for it & enjoy your success & life in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeterJWall said:


> Cyprus has very high level of car ownership & extremely low driving standards. Therefore there is plenty of work for car body repairs.
> Setting up a business is quite a pain, & you will need advice from solicitor and/or accountant. Once you are up & running your main problem will be upset Cypriots complaining about your success.
> Go for it & enjoy your success & life in Cyprus.


Peter you do not seem to be taking into account that they have children and will need to make a shed load of money if they want to make ends meet.
The majority of people who fail to make it here in Cyprus are those with children because of the extra expense incurred in schooling etc.
There are plenty of bodyshops already in Cyprus but most Cypriots dont bother to get bumps and dents repaired as they know it will wont be long before they get another bump. 
My husband had a bodyshop in the UK for many years but he would not dream of opening one here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi if you want to keep the private schooling cheaper St Marys in Limassol may be an option excellent reputation and option for lessons taught in English or Greek. Long waiting list though.


----------

